# Space between door and frame



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

Im in the midst of building a cabinet. Or rather, Im in the midst of building a door for a cabinet for our kitchen. How much separation should i set between the door and the rail of the face frame? 1/16th? Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

oh, inset door, obviously.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I use non mortise hinges and use their thickness all around the door. If I remember right, it was 1/16".


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

The gap between door and frame is dependent on the type of hinges you are using. The more "economical" the hinges are the greater the gap will be (on the hinge side) because the hinges are not made to the precision of higher priced models, which will often have up to a 1/32 (approx 1mm) or less (1/64") depending as I said on how much you invest, (side note, I know someone who built in high precision hinges that costed 50 euros per hinge! they were special CNC machined and everything)

So you you should check out what gap you hinges have in the close condition and then use this gap all around just like Bureaucrat said, his was good advice. Otherwise (not equal gap around door) it looks funny, at least to me.


----------

